# Puppy pickup



## ghernb (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all. I have been lurking for sometime, but now I'd like to say hello and ask a few questions.
Hello. 
I'll be picking up our new puppy in a few weeks and want to make the pickup as positive for everyone as possible.
When picking up my pup, I was planning on having the following items with me: collar with name tag, leash, carrier, a toy I can rub against his mom and siblngs (the breeder will provide one also I believe), water (bowl and/or bottle).

We will have a 5 hour drive home, so I'm assuming we will take a potty break or two. Should I have some wee wee pads for him to go on?

Anything else I should consider bringing?

Thanks in advance.

P.S. - I'll post pictures etc when he's home.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Towel, water bowl. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

a roll of paper towels, and if you are in a cold climate I would recommend a lightweight sweater for the pup.

Welcome!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

yes water and paper towels and something to clean up if your pup gets sick, sometimes they are not use to the car ride. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

make sure your camera/battery is charged! :director:


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

We just traveled with a puppy for 13 hours. We took a crate, towels, and wet wipes. We also took pee pads, but he did not like the feel of them. He did all his potties outside, on stops. He did throw up several, several times --the wet wipes were essential.

We took a little kibble, but, because of the throwing up, ended up not feeding him. 

He was in and out of the crate throughout the trip and slept a lot.

Congratulations.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pee pads are a good idea because you should not let your young puppy, who will not be fully vaccinated yet, down on the ground unprotected, especially in heavily frequented areas like rest areas or gas stations on the highway.

I would also strongly urge you to bring a harness rather than a collar. Small breed puppies have very sensitive necks, and he will not yet know how to walk correctly on lead. He could hurt his neck badly if he pulls against a collar.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would take a pee pad, and probably a baby blanket, some wipes or paper towels, bottled water and maybe a small plastic bowl and a few tiny treats. Granted, he'll probably sleep on your lap.

I remember the first car ride home with Gucci on my lap, so sweet. We didn't have 5 hours to go, but its better to be prepared just in case 

:welcome: to the forum!

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would bring extra towels for the crate in case he gets sick. We actually used a laundry basket on my moms lap so she could pet her.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My sister went with me to pick up my pup. She drove home and I had pup on my lap. Puppy peed on me so you may want to bring a change of clothes


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Bring lots of paper towels, wet towels, etc. in case the puppy is car sick. I thought I brought lots and ended up going through everything I had in the first 10 minutes and there was still another hour to go. Ended up with both me and Brody completely covered in puke by the end of the trip - I think that's why he knows he's mine...we had an initiation by puke. I have no idea where he found so much to bring up (the breeder hadn't fed him yet either).


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome.

You can talk to the Breeder about this, but most breeders will give you a blanket or toy from his pack to take with you, this way he has his "family's" smell with him when he goes. 

What I did with my last puppy was purchase a toy and we all slept with it for two days (the kids, DH and even our Dog) then we sent it to the breeder. They kept it in his pen with him and when we met him, he took to the kids like he knew them.
As for the collar, I didn't put it on when I pick up neither of my two dogs and to this day, they only wear it when they go out to an open place, not short trips where they stay on my lap.

Take Paper Towel, bowl, Water. The breeder will probably give you some food, enough for you to have for a few days and make the change of food (if any) easy.

Pee Pads, or if you have lots of room in the car a small litter box (if the pup is trained to use it). I took Pee Pads for Bumi and he used them at the airport, even though he was used to a litter box. With Toby, I took Pee Pads, but his breeders game some pellets from his litterbox wrapped in a pee pad, this way he could pee there on the drive back.

A carrying bag

A small blanket or a small bed if you have one, if not, don't waste money buying them, the pup will grow out of a tiny bed in no time. 

Good luck and make sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

When we brought our 2 home[not together they are a year apart]We had a 2 hour ride back,and both of them were as good as gold and slept most of the way on my lap,no pee stops,and luckily no sickness.I think all the others have pretty much covered what you require,I would reiterate what Karen said about the harness as apposed to a collar and lead,the harness is much safer for a little puppy as they can slip a collar and lead very easily.Now don't forget the puppy pics we will all be waiting for them!


----------



## caico (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi! We just picked up our puppy to days ago. He is 9 weeks. He is a great puppy. I am newspaper training him and he has only had one accident in 48 hours. I have an expe set up for him with papers in it, toys and bed. I was just wondering what a typical day is for your puppy. I want him to like his expen and I want to also play with him to get excerise. How long should i leave him in expel before i need to take him out. I want to train him properly. Also, he has slept both nights in his expen in his bed with out crying. This is where he slept with the breeder. However, he does get up at 5:30... ready to start the day. I let him whine a little, but then did get up. Should I let him whine for a while?
Just trying to get into a proper routine. He is adorable!! We love him.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Ian Dunbars book Before And After Getting Your Puppy is excellent. A must read for all new puppy owners. It was suggested to me on the forum (even though I don't have my puppy yet). very informative. Good luck with your puppy. 

Have you named him yet?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

caico said:


> However, he does get up at 5:30... ready to start the day. I let him whine a little, but then did get up. Should I let him whine for a while?
> Just trying to get into a proper routine. He is adorable!! We love him.


Their little tummies are small . . .and so is their bladder, not to mention the fact he MISSES you . Isabella gradually increased the length of time she slept at night, much like an infant does as they grow a little older. Being an early riser myself, it's never been a problem . . .but you could gradually move her bedtime forward so that long sleep comes later . Dying to see pictures


----------



## caico (Dec 5, 2011)

Not Sure how to post a picture...if someone can tell me. 
His name is Caico and he is doing great!! Very well trained with newspaper training already at 9 1/2 weeks. We had a few difficult nights.. but gets up at 5:30 to pee and poop.. but will then come into my bed and fall back to sleep. We are just figuring every thing out...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Go to "post reply" bottom left of the thread. Click on the paper clip when the window opens. It will open an upload window. You can upload up to five photos at a time. Just make sure the files aren't huge.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats on your pup! When I picked mine up a week ago I brought a ton of things and ended up using none. She snuggled in my lap the whole time. Our drive was much shorter than yours, though.

My breeder does not give mom- and litter-scented items. She recommends against them because she believes it makes the pup think the mom and litter-mates are nearby, making the puppy want to find them, thus making the transition harder. It made sense to me when she explained it, though as with most things there are always two opinions .


----------



## caico (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't know if this worked... But, Caico is playing with is resting with his little buddy.
He is don't great!!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

What an adorable picture! He's really cute.


----------



## caico (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you... he is cute!! Very sweet!! A great addition to the family..


----------



## ghernb (Nov 30, 2011)

*And here he is....*

Finally posting some pics of our little pal Rico. He had a pretty good trip home. Only uke: once. Probably my fault.

It's been almost 3 weeks and he is amazing. He is a very sweet little boy with energy and personality. He sleeps great at night and doing his best with the potty. We're training him to go on pads.

Started puppy class and training. These guys are soooo smart. He already knows sit, down, focus, come and were working on stay, wait, settle, rollover and a few others.

We are very pleased with our decision to go with a Hav.

The last picture is him in the car on the way to the groomer for a quick puppy trim. He was a wet drooly mess and I think he threw up then too.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Rico is beautiful. Thank you for posting pictures. (He will eventually outgrow the drooling in the car)


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Cutie pie!


----------

